# Bulking diet. THOUGHTS?



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

Alright lads. Trying to keep it as clean as possible but obviously will sometimes not stick to this. Would like to know your thoughts as to what to add/remove and wether you think that the macro's are enough.

Currently 5'11 and 82kg around 16 % BF.

8:00 a.m.

Meal 1: 4 scrambled eggs on whole wheat bagel

1x fish oil

1x multi vit

9:30 a.m.

Meal 2: Weight gainer shake (MP total gainer)+ with two tablespoons of nat. peanut butter

1 banana

10:00 a.m.

WORKOUT

11:30a.m.

PWO: 30g whey protein, 5g creatine mono

12:30 p.m.

Meal 3: 100g brown rice, 100g chicken breast, steamed veg + evoo

3:30 p.m.

Meal 4: Jacket potato with tuna + light mayo

6:30 p.m.

Meal 5: 100g whole wheat pasta + chicken/turkey+ steamed veg

9:00 p.m.

Meal 6: 3 egg omelette

10:30 p.m.

Meal 7: Whey mixed with full fat milk, peanut butter and tbl. Sp. evoo

Red is workout days which will be monday,wednesday,friday.

Also thinking about making proteins bars which I have done before and maybe adding them in but not sure where to put them?

All thoughts appreciated


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

whats the macros for this, to me from a glance looks like you need more protein


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

think you need more food in there mate especially in the form of protien.

meal1 70g oats, 4-5 eggs scrambled or omlette.

meal2 Weight gainer shake (MP total gainer)+ with two tablespoons of nat. peanut butter

1 banana

11:30a.m.

PWO: 30g whey protein, 5g creatine mono

meal3 100g rice 200-250g chicken steamed veg + evoo

meal4 Jacket potato with tuna + light mayo

meal5 100g pasta 250g chicken green veg

meal6 beans on whole meal toast 2-3 slices

meal7 Whey mixed with semi skimmed milk or water, peanut butter and tbl. Sp. evoo


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah was struggling with what to have meals 6/7 I'll probably wack a shake in meal 6 too


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Yep up the meat to 200g per serving also I would say post workout get more protein I have about 50g and also get a good amount of carbs straight after! I peronally wouldn't add the evoo and penut butter just one or the other.

Have a go at that and adjust from there by upping carbs too

Gd luck


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

Is the whole you only being able to absorb 30g of protein a load of sh*te then?

Cheers mate gonna start in the next few weeks when I have the time, gonna do a solid 8 weeks then go from there


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

eck fire tha bulking diet less than when i cutting:thumb:


----------



## NOLAK (Feb 13, 2012)

try to get some more carbs, and I would take the creatine everyday not just on workout days


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

you cant be red meat for bulking in my opinon steak and spuds mince beef,try get two meals a day with red meat,chicken/turkey good source of protein but hasnt got the fats or calories red meat got!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

TAFFY said:


> eck fire tha bulking diet less than when i cutting:thumb:


HA dont know how you could eat so much you horse. Yeah I'll get some steak down me  And yeah I will be taking the creatine everyday.

Think this diet will work well with my new compound routine i've posted up?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

Also while im on here. What would you say to some fasted cardio in mornings? Just want to limit the amount of fat I put on. And also how many calories should I be aiming for? Being 82kg 5'11 and about 16% bf? Or would you say dont bother and just eat anything I can lay my hands on?


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

Jd123 said:


> Also while im on here. What would you say to some fasted cardio in mornings? Just want to limit the amount of fat I put on. And also how many calories should I be aiming for? Being 82kg 5'11 and about 16% bf? Or would you say dont bother and just eat anything I can lay my hands on?


mate there loads of good diets on here have look at few see what suits you but if you want to put bit wieght on i wouldnt do much cardio especailly if you training 4-5 times a week and balls to wall,if you feel like you putting bit fat on then i would maybe hit cardio once week on day of,but i never do cardio only when i really need to,if your diet good for bulking or cutting and you train hard you shouldnt put much fat on!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

Doing a 3 day split mate pull/push/legs built around compounds. Was thinking about cardio on tuesdays and thursdays when I wont be in the gym. But only like a 20 min run in the morning before breaky? Just thought would help with appetite as well? If I did this would it be worth looking into cla's to keep the muscle or do I have completely the wrong idea of them?

Appreciate all this help mate, would be pretty lost tbh!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

...


----------

